#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Summer Training 2013 by i3indya

## Shanaya Sharma

i3indya Technologies a globally recognized Company invites B.Tech/BE (any branch, year)/ MCA / BCA / MBA(IT) students for Summer Training/Internship 2013.


The internship courses are :
+Ethical Hacking & Cyber Security
+Embedded System & Robotics


Batches are starting from May-2013 till July-2013.
For More Details:
http://www.i3indya.com/training/summ...-students.html


For Registration:
http://www.i3indya.com/register/summ...ing-delhi.html


For Live Updates Visit : http://summertraining-2013.blogspot.in/


Email  :S: ummertraining@i3indya.com


i3indya Helpline:
+91 - 956060 5666





  Similar Threads: alimco summer training report ppt in summer training GiviSoft's Summer Training 2013 Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects Summer Training Where to go for summer training?

----------

